# Librarian question



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Do Librarians typically have their Chapter colors? or is light blue usual? in Dawn of War they're always light blue except for shoulder pad, and in older books I always see them light blue but the Librarian on GW site is a Ultramarine.

but what do Librarians usually have for armour color? light blue or chapter colors?


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

It looks like mostly blue with highlights from their Chapter, but it's different for different chapters how much of their colors shows. So if you look at, say, the DA or BA books, I think the generic librarians are mostly blue but the named ones only have a little (Mephiston from the BA codex has almost nothing - just blueish tints on things). So, if you are painting a librarian or writing up some fluff about one, you could make him as blue as you want. I personally don't like the idea of having them be blue because I want them to fit in with my army, but it's really up to you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It's all dependant on the chapter. The point of librarians being blue is to set them apart from the rest of their battle brothers, in a very similar fashion to chaplains and apothecaries.

However not all chapters follow this, and instead librarians of some chapters retain the colours of their chapter with the exception of a pouldron.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Basically what reever said; it depends on their level of adherence to the codex astartes. They could be like the Rout (space wolves) and not give two shits about it, or like the Ultramarines and throw a conniption if it isn't the exact shade of baby blue with the specified number of coats, level of opacity and shine mandated by Big Daddy Smurf in his Big Book-O-War.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

